# Smart Roadster And Bmw C1



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

Finally got my roadster - it was only a week but it felt much longer. This is it;

http://home.btconnect.com/robwatt/smart2_roadster.jpg

With this and my BMW C1 (you can just about see it behind the coupe) I think i'm now well and truly sorted

Roadster = 55mpg, Â£100 road duty and Â£260 to insure

C1 = 82mpg, Â£15 road duty and Â£120 to insure

It's cheaper than owning one "normal" car ;-)

anyone else a smart or C1 owner?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Beware of getting a puncture in the smart, the spray repair can will only work on small holes, if you hit a pot hole and rip the side wall you won't be able to repair it and tyres are like hen's teeth, you can get them on order but hardly anyone keeps them on the shelf.


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

I've toyed with getting a spare wheel (I have the coupe so there's space in the rear for one) and I think this has convinced me to do just that.

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Do you *have *to wear a helmet "in" the C1?

BTW Mike Harrison, the editor of the Bradford City fanzine "The city Gent" was at my house recently collecting some gear. As I helped him outside with it I nearly pissed myself. He had a Smart car........................................he is 6' 7"







Mike's known universally as "Tall Gent".


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Do you *have *to wear a helmet "in" the C1?


Last I heard was YES.....in the UK, in Europe its helmet free


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Do you *have *to wear a helmet "in" the C1?
> 
> BTW Mike Harrison, the editor of the Bradford City fanzine "The city Gent" was at my house recently collecting some gear. As I helped him outside with it I nearly pissed myself. He had a Smart car........................................he is 6' 7"
> 
> ...


My Boss is 7'3" and he fits in the passenger seat of the roadster. It's good fun watching peoples faces as he gets out ;-)

Technically yes you do still need to ride the C1 with a helmet. There's a whole ongoing saga about it involving a certain Peter Parker (not not spiderman) from Bedford where he was acquited twice. When the CPS went to the high court they overruled the decision and Bedford Magistrates were forced to Fine him a nominal fee. FPNs are still being issued by police forces to C1 owners for this very thing.

If you're interested there are 2 quite liveley forums about the C1 in the uk that you should be able to google for.

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

7'3"








that's a giant


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

pg tips said:


> 7'3"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's amazing just how rude people can be about it though. It all seems to wash over him but if it was me I suspect I wouldn't be quite as cool about it.


----------

